# $49.99 sewer service



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

How does this company make money and pay it's employees and health Insurance? If any I would run out of gas and have to close shop.

He must do a ton of calls a day big population down there. But still $49.99 for a sewer. That's a lot of dirty hard work for that cheap price. Must burn through techs like matches. I'm In no way talking bad about his company. But that seems way to cheap just seeing what my over head is for being a small company.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> How does this company make money and pay it's employees and health Insurance? If any I would run out of gas and have to close shop.
> 
> He must do a ton of calls a day big population down there. But still $49.99 for a sewer. That's a lot of dirty hard work for that cheap price. Must burn through techs like matches. I'm In no way talking bad about his company. But that seems way to cheap just seeing what my over head is for being a small company.


 We have guys here that advertise $69.99 any drain cleaning. Its a foot in the door. They go in and pop em open and tell them they need to have the line dug up, and sell them a spot repair for say $800 bucks then after they dig that spot up they tell them it needs to be dug another 10 feet for $1800 and so on.

Most villages have a watchful eye on these guys. The BBB has a complaint list a mile long on these guys too.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> We have guys here that advertise $69.99 any drain cleaning. Its a foot in the door. They go in and pop em open and tell them they need to have the line dug up, and sell them a spot repair for say $800 bucks then after they dig that spot up they tell them it needs to be dug another 10 feet for $1800 and so on.
> 
> Most villages have a watchful eye on these guys. The BBB has a complaint list a mile long on these guys too.


Thanks for the info. Now I understand it's a gimick.
They make us look like rip offs when the truth is their scam artists with a smile.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Thanks for the info. Now I understand it's a gimick.
> They make us look like rip offs when the truth is their scam artists with a smile.


 You hit the nail on the head. 99% of them are very good salesmen. I seen people that had perfect sewers get the whole thing replaced due to them hiring a salesman, to unclog an inside drain.

I had a guy that called one of these guys, and they told him they can not rod his sewer because he didn't have a proper clean out. So they gave him a price to install an outside clean out. He wanted to get a couple more bids. So I arrive at his home, and he lets me in and I started to head toward the basement steps as he headed for the stairs that lead to the second floor. He said no the problem is up here. I followed him to the master bath to find he has a whirlpool tub and a shower both backed up. I asked him how is the water closet flushing? is their anything backing up down stairs? He said water closet was fine and all the plumbing down stairs where fine. I told him his main sewer is fine, he just needed the tub & shower drain rodded. I cleared it for him, and he was very happy, but was convinced by the $69.99 any drain guys he needed an outside clean out to do this job still. I had to teach this poor fellow plumbing 101.

After a half hour of drawing up his pluming system for him he finaly seen the light.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Yea, they have some of those low leader scams here too. I figured they had to have some kind of add on on every call, Because there is no way they can stay in business for $50 a drain.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm just waiting for people around here to say.
I saw it online for $49.99 bla bla bla.

We can never make everyone happy. To the ho I'm a rip off to the national big company I'm a low ball hack. lol
Psssst. I cleared some that the big guy's could not guess I'm still a hack. Or more experienced than their average tech.:whistling2:

But I'm not going to nock the big guy's rates anymore they do have High over head I'm about 30% less so I make the same because I have no techs working for commission to pay.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Hmmmm, was it a certain very helpful gentleman on here who offers free sewer cleaning to get in the door? Then he proceeds to sell tens of thousands of work a week?


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Time to stop the complaining and start doing something about it. Sounds like a service call fee to me, nothing wrong with that! Get in the home and make it happen captain. If not then get left behind.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> We have guys here that advertise $69.99 any drain cleaning. Its a foot in the door. They go in and pop em open and tell them they need to have the line dug up, and sell them a spot repair for say $800 bucks then after they dig that spot up they tell them it needs to be dug another 10 feet for $1800 and so on.
> 
> Most villages have a watchful eye on these guys. The BBB has a complaint list a mile long on these guys too.


You must know my old boss then. Thats what he does offers free camera calls with sewer rodding then tells them that thier only option is to line or replace sewer. Damn billy mays look alike a........... I hate pitchmen.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

al said:


> You must know my old boss then. Thats what he does offers free camera calls with sewer rodding then tells them that thier only option is to line or replace sewer. Damn billy mays look alike a........... I hate pitchmen.


I offer to TV the line free with my main line rodding only if I had a hard time getting through a spot or I suspect the blockage is happening at the 4" CI building drain to 6" clay building sewer transition. This way I can show them the trouble spot and give them a price to repair that spot and while we are ad it install an outside clean out. Other wise I run my 4 by 6 cutter through the line and if all is uneventful I do not bother with the camera.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ironranger said:


> Time to stop the complaining and start doing something about it. Sounds like a service call fee to me, nothing wrong with that! Get in the home and make it happen captain. If not then get left behind.


The reason we are complaining about it is the home owners expect us to power rod their drains for a low flat rate fee like that. Let me come to your town and advertise all over the place $49.99 to unclog any drain. Once the word is out people will tell you to take your high priced self and go where the sun does not shine. I am lucky that these guys in my area has given themselves such a bad reputation people now know better.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> The reason we are complaining about it is the home owners expect us to power rod their drains for a low flat rate fee like that. Let me come to your town and advertise all over the place $49.99 to unclog any drain. Once the word is out people will tell you to take your high priced self and go where the sun does not shine. I am lucky that these guys in my area has given themselves such a bad reputation people now know better.


How often do you pass them at a house in town where they are digging something up?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

smellslike$tome said:


> How often do you pass them at a house in town where they are digging something up?


 I see them digging here and there about once a week.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

At $50 to clear the drain, I think I would rather just call them every month to open it rather than pay to fix it.

How long would you keep a used car if every time it broke it only costs $50 to fix? I would never buy another vehicle.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Protech said:


> At $50 to clear the drain, I think I would rather just call them every month to open it rather than pay to fix it.
> 
> How long would you keep a used car if every time it broke it only costs $50 to fix? I would never buy another vehicle.


The local news had an exposie on these guys once. One of their scams is to put the rod in the line feed it in 10 feet and then have their helper put his foot against the drum to make it sound like they are on a blockage, after an hour of their little show they tell the HO they can not get the line open and it needs to be dug.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Bet they burn through techs like crazy.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Was thinking adding leak detection. Nope city offers for free town water only.
Not worth buying excavating equipment. Everyone has an excavator in the family. Trailor jet nope not enough commercial drains. Plumbing is mostly Hack handy man or diy. Stuck doing drains.
Have a few older plumbers around here Have a good working relationship with them. If I or they need help or a second man is only a call away.
I bet those $49.99 guys are cut throats with each other and don't work well with others.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> I offer to TV the line free with my main line rodding only if I had a hard time getting through a spot or I suspect the blockage is happening at the 4" CI building drain to 6" clay building sewer transition. This way I can show them the trouble spot and give them a price to repair that spot and while we are ad it install an outside clean out. Other wise I run my 4 by 6 cutter through the line and if all is uneventful I do not bother with the camera.


but do you go unstop a kitchen sink and tell the ho that the reason it is stop up is because of a broken or root infested sewer main. When you repair the bad spot do you tell the ho that the rest of the sewer is bad and needs to be replaced. This is what this guy does I was ashamed and embarassed to work for him.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

al said:


> but do you go unstop a kitchen sink and tell the ho that the reason it is stop up is because of a broken or root infested sewer main. When you repair the bad spot do you tell the ho that the rest of the sewer is bad and needs to be replaced. This is what this guy does I was ashamed and embarassed to work for him.


Ah I understand now. Yea that is shady. I worked for this guy once,he passed some gas while standing by the kitchen sink and he then called the HO over and said " Ma-am you smell that?" Lady says " Oh god thats awful smelling." He'd reply, " Yep that their is sewer odors , every drain in this house needs to be rodded." I walked out the door and walked home. I couldn't work for a guy like that.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Ah I understand now. Yea that is shady. I worked for this guy once,he passed some gas while standing by the kitchen sink and he then called the HO over and said " Ma-am you smell that?" Lady says " Oh god thats awful smelling." He'd reply, " Yep that their is sewer odors , every drain in this house needs to be rodded." I walked out the door and walked home. I couldn't work for a guy like that.


I worked for this guy for 5 yrs but it took its toll on my health. It really bothered me to watch him lie to these people. I shouldn't have continued working for him but jobs around here are not easy to get. But you live and learn and I swear I will never do it again. I will live under an overpass and eat dog food if I have too.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

al said:


> I worked for this guy for 5 yrs but it took its toll on my health. It really bothered me to watch him lie to these people. I shouldn't have continued working for him but jobs around here are not easy to get. But you live and learn and I swear I will never do it again. I will live under an overpass and eat dog food if I have too.


 
The Big company I worked for Were all over our case if we did not average x amount per month. We had to lie to people numerous times. We were paid commission and had to pay for everything out of pocket. Van, gas ,Ins, Uniforms, van logo's even the cables and blades you name it we paid for it. If you did not lie to people you could not pay your bills and sent back to retrain even if it was not your fault and phones not ringing and being #10 on stand by. Part that pissed me off :furious: Was when they would Nextel us 23 you out there and not your name just a frickin number.

Made me sick to lie to feed my family pay my bills and they got most of the money we got 28% not including Nickle and dime you to death job Ins BS like that.That 28% was nothing if you pay for everything yourself.
So glad I'm In business for myself I don't have to lie and I can be proud after a good days work.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> The Big company I worked for Were all over our case if we did not average x amount per month. We had to lie to people numerous times. We were paid commission and had to pay for everything out of pocket. Van, gas ,Ins, Uniforms, van logo's even the cables and blades you name it we paid for it. If you did not lie to people you could not pay your bills and sent back to retrain even if it was not your fault and phones not ringing and being #10 on stand by. Part that pissed me off :furious: Was when they would Nextel us 23 you out there and not your name just a frickin number.
> 
> Made me sick to lie to feed my family pay my bills and they got most of the money we got 28% not including Nickle and dime you to death job Ins BS like that.That 28% was nothing if you pay for everything yourself.
> So glad I'm In business for myself I don't have to lie and I can be proud after a good days work.


My number was 23 also:laughing::laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

al said:


> My number was 23 also:laughing::laughing:


:laughing: thats so funny


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I was told today that if you read their fine print it is 49.99 if the blockage is w/i 5' of cleanout.

:laughing:When and how often do you find the blockage 5' or less from cleanout. In the last year I had one. SCAM!

All I know is I can sleep at night:thumbsup:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## masterplumberkc (Sep 5, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> How does this company make money and pay it's employees and health Insurance? If any I would run out of gas and have to close shop.
> 
> He must do a ton of calls a day big population down there. But still $49.99 for a sewer. That's a lot of dirty hard work for that cheap price. Must burn through techs like matches. I'm In no way talking bad about his company. But that seems way to cheap just seeing what my over head is for being a small company.


They may not have employees, it could be a family or one guy, if you're overhead is small you can work cheap, and still make a living. 

My guess would be that's also only one hour or 90 minutes or something and only up to 100 feet.

One guy a set of machines a little pick up, and three or four of those calls a day, and you can make a living. Not to mention all the other stuff folks may ask you to do while your there. 

Those low price guys aren't necessarily a scam, I know a couple in the $60 dollar range who are some of the best damn sewer men I ever heard tell of.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

We debated this on the ridgid forum for months. Do a search on a guy named "bestline". There's 4 to 5 versions of this guy because he kept getting banned. Interesting read.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

We got a sewer company in town that charges $89 to rod anything. Family business with a large following. I would hear from a few of their customers every year when he goes on vacation.

The guy recently sold the shop for 10 grand to a guy who just got out of prison not too long ago! I know this for a fact.


I can't wait to see where this is going to go. I wonder how long it will be before they make the local news.


----------



## bestval1 (Apr 6, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Thanks for the info. Now I understand it's a gimick.
> They make us look like rip offs when the truth is their scam artists with a smile.


It is not just little fly by nights anymore, the biggest and oldest co here is doing the same thing, he has a whole stable of salesmen.Prick


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

They are here in Los Angeles by the thousands, everything is 59.99 with free camera inspection, and they hit and run, it amazes how many crocks there are here where we work, and there is even more unlicenced plumbers, they are what is hurting us honest guys, drive by a home depot here, and the lot is packed with all the hit and run plumbers, makes me laugh and mad at the same time, but they never get caught, and the big guys here, have 2, maybe 3 plumbers and 10 undocumented workers, and nobody seems to care, as long as it is cheap, we do alot of reduing jobs that were done by shaddy plumbers !


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

It's happening here too! One big franchise (Plumbing /, A/C, I think electric too) is offering the cheap drain cleaning. Big sign outside their building.

A second company followed suit and there price is about $10.00 cheaper than the franchise. The drain cleaning price is posted on the side of their trucks.

Drain cleaning scam - when we use to sub it out to a local drain cleaner - he told us how we worked for a Rooter (not mentioning the particular one) franchise in FL. The gimmick they used with the camera - they would run the camera without the video on. They would take the tape inside and show the homeowner how bad the pipes were. The tape was used over and over. HO's never realized it wasn't a real tape of their sewer.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Criminal Fraud... the video tape thing. A felony in most states I bet.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> It's happening here too! One big franchise (Plumbing /, A/C, I think electric too) is offering the cheap drain cleaning. Big sign outside their building.
> 
> A second company followed suit and there price is about $10.00 cheaper than the franchise. The drain cleaning price is posted on the side of their trucks.
> 
> Drain cleaning scam - when we use to sub it out to a local drain cleaner - he told us how we worked for a Rooter (not mentioning the particular one) franchise in FL. The gimmick they used with the camera - they would run the camera without the video on. They would take the tape inside and show the homeowner how bad the pipes were. The tape was used over and over. HO's never realized it wasn't a real tape of their sewer.


 I'd like to set people like these up!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I agree!

As far as I know no one is doing that here.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I idea behind the 49.95 sewer cleaning is this. Your so busy and do so many sewers that your employees are always 100% busy. No downtime and high volume can be a money maker. His idea is that at 49.95 no one can afford not to call him and if anyone is working in the town its him. I mean i wouldn't clean a sewer for that but i sure would send sombody else to do it if I was making money on it. Same as Walmart...sell it for less and sell alot of it and that makes sense if your not the one doing the labor.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I wish I wouldn't have banned anysewer. This could have been internet bulliten board solid gold.:laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

No way this guy makes money at $49.95
Say 8 employee's do 8 jobs a day that's 64 jobs total $3,136 per day
$94,080 per month
Say he pays his employees $10.00 per hour that's $640 bucks a day not including O.T if any.
That's $19,200 per month Not including Tax, Health insurance "IF ANY" Gas, Repairs equipment, Business Insurance, Advertising, Insurance per van.
Cost of renting or owning a shop. Telephone bills/cell phones

No way they make money


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I thought about putting a big yellow spash on the side of my truck and make it read:

$499.9 any drain:thumbsup:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Song Dog said:


> I thought about putting a big yellow spash on the side of my truck and make it read:
> 
> $499.9 any drain:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Now that's more like it!


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

49.99?  :laughing: Geez, Not much loot for a turd burgle. I get more than that just for pushing the reset button on a disposal! :thumbsup: These guys need lessons from a master turd burglar.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Turd Burglar said:


> 49.99? :laughing: Geez, Not much loot for a turd burgle. I get more than that just for pushing the reset button on a disposal! :thumbsup: These guys need lessons from a master turd burglar.


If you notice their ad says any "ONE" sewer..$49.95
Any sewer but that one :laughing: bet they say that in everyone's house.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

There are some in my area that advertise the same nonsense ... $89.99 any sewer any drain any time.... it started out from an average sized sales oriented company as a loss leader. Of course you cant make money like that. Everybody knows that right? But the funny part is, all the people who didnt see it for what it is, or even know what a loss leader is, started doing it for the same price ,and some cheaper, thinking that they had to keep up with the Jones, or thinking that if we do a lot of them we will get all the business and make money. That thought is so cliche its ridiculous. NOBODY will be the one to get that many calls without some serious marketing campaigns, and when they try being the cheapest (not knowing its a loss leader to begin with and therefore not trying to make an honest upsell0 it attracts the cheapest shoppers, or worse, someone willing to pay a fair price that now has a diminished perception of value for that service, they wonder why they can never make a dollar, and in most cases can't even satisfy the HO because their value perception is way different from reality at that point. I think a loss leader is a clever way to combat the price shoppers that everybody whines about so much. It gets past their irrational objections on the phone so you get to their door and then its up to you to make an ethical sale and turn the shopper into a buyer.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.learn4good.com/jobs/language/english/search/job/64562/ life was good then, older than the mountains younger than the hills , and I was 20 yrs old. I cant see this happinging now but who knows what the future might bring


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

reminds me of old Glen Cambell songs


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

retired rooter said:


> reminds me of old Glen Cambell songs


Hows that?

Which ones?


----------



## bchplumbing (Oct 24, 2009)

I charge 99.00 for drain cleaning. I guess I am to high.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

i don't are you? breid...................:rockon:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

when I first started we charged 45 for most sewers add 10 for roof jobs 25 for sinks we had 7 trucks I was rolling nite and day and feeling it now hurtin now most sewers , sinks 185.00 , and Im not too high


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

$499 seems more fair to me.:laughing:


----------



## Tieger plumbing (Nov 13, 2009)

I have a guy in my area who advertises $49.95 for all sewers and drains.

I charge $175 for basins/ tubs showers , floor drains and main sewers start @ $225.00 this is the first time in over 20 years I have worked 6 days a week for the past 4 weeks.

I figured raising my prices would allow me to semi retire working a 20 hr week making the same as the guy who is charging for less money then I paid my mechanics.

I paid my mechanics $45 per hr and a decent helper $25.00.

This rat race of who can work the cheapiest is helping no one.

Imagine a call back when your charing less then a decent mechanic makes, they be out there


----------



## Tieger plumbing (Nov 13, 2009)

I have a guy in my area who advertises $49.95 for all sewers and drains.

I charge $175 for basins/ tubs showers , floor drains and main sewers start @ $225.00 this is the first time in over 20 years I have worked 6 days a week for the past 4 weeks.

I figured raising my prices would allow me to semi retire working a 20 hr week making the same as the guy who is charging for less money then I paid my mechanics.

I paid my mechanics $45 per hr and a decent helper $25.00.

This rat race of whom can work the cheapest is helping no one.

Imagine a call back when your charging less then a decent mechanic makes, they be out there


----------



## Tieger plumbing (Nov 13, 2009)

*Tieger plumbing*



retired rooter said:


> when I first started we charged 45 for most sewers add 10 for roof jobs 25 for sinks we had 7 trucks I was rolling nite and day and feeling it now hurtin now most sewers , sinks 185.00 , and Im not too high


 
Wow When I started my plumbing company the "going rate" was hovering around $45 per Hr I started charging $65 as I became busy I raised my prices another $10 per hr figuring I would not have to work as many hours.
When I retired at 40 I was bored stiff and decided to start a part time plumbing company working 3 days a week but charge higher prices.
By charging the right price I was able to buy a Ford 350 extended body and use it for repair work Jobbing and then I was able to buy another ford 350 extended roof and handicap lift so I can lower the General super 90 or the Ridgid K 750 or the KHJ 2,200 and save my back

I also have a GMC 3500 series just for cast iron and roof drain installations.

What really bugs the hell out of me is the fact I went through a 5 year apprenticeship 10,000 hours plus 744 hours of class room studies codes, theory, safety etc and had to work under a master plumber for 5 years before being able to take my 4 part masters exams
Here doing sewer and drain cleaning I make $1,200 -$2,200 per day and doing plumbing I cannot even come close to that number unless it is roof drain installations or going to court as an expert witness.

You have a minimum fee say $150 per hr your installing a faucet it takes about an hour you unclog a toilet with an auger and your on your way to the next job with in 15 minutes
Amazing the higher the skill level the less you can make when it comes to hands on experience.

The union shops here charge upwards of $225 PER MAN Double time after 3:30 and week ends and some holidays are tripple time.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

*hurtin*

WHEN I say hurtin I mean my back I have had a lift for my big gorlitz since 85 but the old back is still wearing out, no one can do this forever but its still fun, instead of 8 to 10 jobs a day 2 or 3 is plenty for me


----------



## Tieger plumbing (Nov 13, 2009)

I stated my own franchise yeas ago on my PIPDL list called S.C.A. M *

I offered a 1 900 WHO CARES phone number at a buck seven thirty three per nano second and put them on hold for 15 minutes 

We offer S.H.I.T** to all the franchise members on a monthly basis 

What gave me the idea was a list I was aked me to leave this list dealth strictly with drain cleaning.

Now I see plumbing companies offering a service contract on boilers for $100 per year same thing get your foot in the door and charge $600 to replace a 30 PSI relief valve


I figured I would jump on the rip off band wagon


I was oferering my S.C.A.M franchise world wide BUT I had no takers.

* SCAM = Sewer Cleaning And Maintenance

** 
Special High Intensity Training 

I also wanted to start a plumbing franchise in 1999 
Benedict Arnold plumbing "we traded for you"


----------



## Tieger plumbing (Nov 13, 2009)

retired rooter said:


> WHEN I say hurtin I mean my back I have had a lift for my big gorlitz since 85 but the old back is still wearing out, no one can do this forever but its still fun, instead of 8 to 10 jobs a day 2 or 3 is plenty for me


I had the same problem with the General 90 and the Ridgid K 750 with 3/4 wire so I bought a Ford van 350 with a raised roof and a wheel chair lift for the side door..

The only time I have to actually handle the 234 pounds is when going down stairs to the basements


----------

